# Jewel vision internal pump



## Halley (28 Mar 2017)

Hi my jewel internal pump went a few weeks back.  I need a new one for my jewel vision 180 - can anyone recommend someone on eBay or elsewhere to order from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linkinruss (28 Mar 2017)

Recommend a replacement or suggestions for an external?
I'm currently using an external combined with the internal pump. Using a Fluval 206 but if you have room a 306 would be good to pimp out extra flow. 
You can get replacement parts up on amazon and I believe you can go up to the bioflow 1000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandal Gardener (28 Mar 2017)

Hiyah Halley,

I don't know if you're using the standard 650? lph pump but the pump on my trigon went after a decade so upgraded to the bigger pump 1000 lph and all I can say is the difference is night and day.  As for where I spent a couple of nights perusing the usual internet sites til I came up with the cheapest. Was a routine name retailer at the time not ebay sorry not sure if we can put up names - hint - but if you hit your hand with a hammer the inflammation can be called something else


----------



## ian_m (28 Mar 2017)

After I put the 1000lph  pump in my Vision 180 it was so powerful it soon "squashed" the filter foams, made increased noise and wore the impellor shaft (stainless) very quickly. So moved back to standard 600 lph power heads that years later is still going.


----------



## Halley (28 Mar 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Hiyah Halley,
> 
> I don't know if you're using the standard 650? lph pump but the pump on my trigon went after a decade so upgraded to the bigger pump 1000 lph and all I can say is the difference is night and day.  As for where I spent a couple of nights perusing the usual internet sites til I came up with the cheapest. Was a routine name retailer at the time not ebay sorry not sure if we can put up names - hint - but if you hit your hand with a hammer the inflammation can be called something else



Thanks I had a 600lph and might try a 1000lph.  Also, I can't work out your hint for the shop - can you give another hint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (28 Mar 2017)

ian_m said:


> After I put the 1000lph  pump in my Vision 180 it was so powerful it soon "squashed" the filter foams, made increased noise and wore the impellor shaft (stainless) very quickly. So moved back to standard 600 lph power heads that years later is still going.



Yes you could have a point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (28 Mar 2017)

linkinruss said:


> Recommend a replacement or suggestions for an external?
> I'm currently using an external combined with the internal pump. Using a Fluval 206 but if you have room a 306 would be good to pimp out extra flow.
> You can get replacement parts up on amazon and I believe you can go up to the bioflow 1000.
> 
> ...



To recommend a shop to get a replacement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandal Gardener (28 Mar 2017)

Alright folks,

Ian I had to upgrade the whole unit since the way it was draped over the tank caused the wires to wear, apart from that the pump was still going strong.

It does cause a bit of a whoosh but I think it works to the advantage in the oddly shaped tank.  My Gourami who's not supposed to like strong current seems to enjoy a "slide" across the tank to announce his awesomeness to whoever will listen  but it's worth considering.

As for where? s well the anwers before yeah


----------



## Halley (28 Mar 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Alright folks,
> 
> Ian I had to upgrade the whole unit since the way it was draped over the tank caused the wires to wear, apart from that the pump was still going strong.
> 
> ...



I'm lost!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (28 Mar 2017)

Try searching the internet thing for Juwel 600 ?


----------



## Vandal Gardener (28 Mar 2017)

SWELL


----------



## Halley (29 Mar 2017)

Oh - I feel a bit silly now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (29 Mar 2017)

Will a Juwel Eccoflow pump fit in the bioflow casing? I.e. If I buy an eccoflow pump can I use it in my bioflow system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (29 Mar 2017)

Halley said:


> Will a Juwel Eccoflow pump fit in the bioflow casing? I.e. If I buy an eccoflow pump can I use it in my bioflow system?


Yes I an adaptor comes with the pump.

https://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Products/Filtering/Pumps/Eccoflow-pumps/


----------



## Halley (29 Mar 2017)

ian_m said:


> Yes I an adaptor comes with the pump.
> 
> https://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Products/Filtering/Pumps/Eccoflow-pumps/



Thanks I thought I could take the actual pump out and put it in the bioflow casing - is this possible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (29 Mar 2017)

I think, can't remember as it was years and years ago I bought my replacement 600, I think you take the Ecco fitting off the supplied pump, attach the circular bit to the Bioflow adapter, then attach the whole lot to the pump. So basically the pump works with both old Bioflow and new Eccoflow filters.


----------



## dean (29 Mar 2017)

I used a fluval power head in mine which was much cheaper including the adapter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (29 Mar 2017)

dean said:


> I used a fluval power head in mine which was much cheaper including the adapter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How did you make it fit to the Juwel system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linkinruss (29 Mar 2017)

dean said:


> I used a fluval power head in mine which was much cheaper including the adapter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's an interesting story! Would love to hear more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (30 Mar 2017)

The place I got it from had a rubber adapter that fitted on the bottom of it and it then went right into place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (30 Mar 2017)

There's nothing stopping you from using a small pond pump 
Just need one that a hose attaches to the inlet size then just silicone some flexible pipe into the filter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandal Gardener (30 Mar 2017)

Halley,

Re the replacement there's an adapter for the bottom bit where old fittings match new ones, I had the old style so pretty much swapped the whole lot out, the colour wire casings were exposed underneath the black containing wire if you know what I mean, so it was easier just to get rid of the old one altogether.

Have to say I'm curious Dean about your fluval adaptation?  Was it a case of sticking 12 or 16 mm pipe/hose down to the bottom of the filter chamber to feed the pump intake?

Anyway all the best

EDA usual spelling etc


----------



## dean (30 Mar 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Halley,
> 
> 
> Have to say I'm curious Dean about your fluval adaptaption?  Was a case of sticking 12 or 16 mm pipe/hose down to the bottom of the filter chamber to feed the pump intake?
> ...



No the adapter just threw the power head of at the angle to match the juwel pumps 
It pushed onto the base of the power head and push into the filter tube 
Was just like fitting a new juwel pump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandal Gardener (30 Mar 2017)

Nice one Dean,

If only I'd remembered about this place when I was replacing the pump, I might've saved a few bob.  But to be honest that's 10 years give or take a year, of 24/7 usage and the cost compared to most other toys for the hobby is pretty cheap (hope "juwel" aren't following the thread  )

I do hate their nozzle fittings though.


----------



## akbar19942k10 (14 May 2017)

Halley said:


> Hi my jewel internal pump went a few weeks back.  I need a new one for my jewel vision 180 - can anyone recommend someone on eBay or elsewhere to order from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Halley,
Honestly if you can that is, save yourself the time and money and put it towards getting yourself an Eheim classic external filter. That hideous box of an internal filter takes up so much space not too mention additional costs of purchasing the filter sponges and pads. You'll get a hell of a load more filtration using an external filter and way more flow depending on which model you purchase. I currently own a Juwel Vision 180 myself and personally I couldn't wait to get rid of the isaw the moment I could afford my Eheim 2217 (that I pretended to gift my brother on his birthday) 
You'll be surprised with the amount of space you've created by removing it and all it requires is a knife to dislodge the adhesive between the filter box from the glass.
In addition to this you can also hook up a Hydor external heater (which i just picked up second hand last last week from shpock) on the outlet of the return pipe which means even less equipment inside your tank. As pricey as eheim external filter maybe I recommend you getting it as they've been tried and tested by professionals all over and parts are readily available if required. Have a look around on Shpock,Ebay Gumtree as you can get them for a fraction of the pirce in good nick too.
Trust me it's the best investment you can make for your tank and I promise you won't look back at that stupid box unless you plan to sell it.


----------

